# Huskies in the wild



## Nirvaana (Jun 25, 2013)

I stumbled upon this documentary (some of you may have watched it) called The Happy People. It is a documentary about a few Siberian hunters/trappers. Ignoring the weird title of the movie, it is a decent film about living in the wild with dogs as a faint backdrop. I feel that it offers a good insight in to what dogs really did for our ancestors - albeit a watered down version. 

My favorite scene is the the last few minutes of the documentary where they show a husky run about 150 miles over the span of a day following the hunter on his snowmobile. 

It is available on netflix if you are interested - skip the first 30-40 minutes of it if you don't care much about the back story of the people involved.


----------

